# Pigeons in Singapore



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

My brother is studying in singapore and when I asked to get some pigeon supplies he mentioned that that singapore does not have pigeons or have banned pigeons. 

Is this true, does singapore not allow pigeons?


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*It's a hard life for a pigeon and pigeon keepers in Singapore*

Short version. It's tough to be a pigeon or a pigeon lover in Singapore.  
Know your enemy. 
Warning -- some of the text may not be for the faint of heart, but forewarned is forearmed. It's hard to fight smart without knowing the rules. There is an exemption -- very last part of the document.

html link. 
http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache...f+singapore+pigeons&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=14&gl=us

pdf link.
www.ava.gov.sg/.../0CA18578-7610-49...752/Attach11_legislation_AB_Pigeons_rules.pdf 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Page 2 
Requested version was 12 Oct 2005; Closest available version is 01 Apr 2004; Generated on 12 Oct 2005 11:44:57(GMT+8).
ANIMALS AND BIRDS ACT (CHAPTER 7, SECTION 70) ANIMALS AND BIRDS (PIGEONS) RULES[9th November 1973]
1 Citation2 Definitions3 Licences4 Application for licence5 Fee6 Revocation of licence7 Construction of premises8 Pigeons to be kept in captivity by licensee9 Control of pigeons10 Prohibition on feeding11 Pigeons not to be released12 Presumption13 Destruction of breeding places14 Licensing Officer may seize pigeons15 Power to enter land16 Service of notices17 Offences18 
Exemption
THE SCHEDULE
ANIMALS AND BIRDS ACT (CHAPTER 7, SECTION 70) ANIMALS AND BIRDS (PIGEONS) RULES
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Page 3 
*Citation1.* These Rules may be cited as the Animals and Birds (Pigeons) Rules. 

*Definitions2.* In these Rules — "Licensing Officer" means the Director of Primary Production and includes any officer duly authorised by him in writing; "pigeon" includes all varieties of the domestic pigeon; "premises" includes any house, hut, shed, cage, coop, eave, ceiling, enclosure or structure whether roofed or not; "stray pigeon" means any pigeon the ownership of which cannot be established. 

*Licences3.* —(1) No person shall use any premises for the keeping, harbouring, roosting, nesting or breeding of pigeons without a licence issued by the Licensing Officer under these Rules. (2) Any person who contravenes paragraph (1) shall be guilty of an offence and shall be liable on conviction to a fine not exceeding $500 and to forfeiture of the pigeons by the Licensing Officer. 

*Application for licence4*. —(1) Every application for the issue or renewal of a licence issued under these Rules shall be made in such form as may be required by the Licensing Officer. (2) The Licensing Officer may refuse to issue or renew a licence issued under these Rules without assigning any reason. (3) A licence issued under these Rules shall not be transferred without the approval in writing of the Licensing Officer. (4) A licence issued under these Rules shall be in the form set out in the Schedule. 

*Fee5. *The fee for such a licence shall be $50 and shall, unless otherwise previously revoked, expire on 31st December in each year. 

*Revocation of licence6*. —(1) The Licensing Officer may revoke a licence without assigning any reason. (2) Where the Licensing Officer has revoked a licence under paragraph (1), he shall forthwith inform the licensee by notice in writing of the revocation. (3) The person whose licence has been revoked under this rule shall within 7 days deliver the pigeons to the Licensing Officer at such place as may be specified in the notice. (4) Any pigeon so delivered to the Licensing Officer under paragraph (3) shall be disposed of in such manner as the Licensing Officer may think fit. 
Page 4 
*Construction of premises7*. Any premises that are licensed for the keeping of pigeons under these Rules shall be constructed in such a manner that the pigeons are kept confined within the premises. 

*Pigeons to be kept in captivity by licensee8*. A licensee shall not let loose or cause or permit to be let loose in any public place any pigeon kept by him. 

*Control of pigeons9*. A licensee shall keep his pigeons in such a place and manner that they do not become a nuisance to his neighbours and members of the public. 

*Prohibition on feeding10*. No person shall feed stray pigeons in any premises or public place. 

*Pigeons not to be released11*. No person shall release or liberate pigeons in any place within Singapore. 

*Presumption12. *Where pigeons are found in any premises, the owner or the occupier thereof shall, unless the contrary is proved, be presumed to be the person who keeps the pigeons. 

*Destruction of breeding places13*. —(1) The Licensing Officer may, by notice in writing, require any occupier or owner of any premises that are not licensed under these Rules to destroy or remove the breeding, nesting or roosting place of pigeons within such time as may be specified in the notice. (2) If the owner or the occupier fails to comply with the requirements of such notice, the Licensing Officer may, at any time after the expiration of the time specified in the notice, cause such works as are necessary to be executed and the expenses incurred thereby shall be paid by the owner or the occupier and may be recovered by the Licensing Officer as a civil debt. 

*Licensing Officer may seize pigeons14*. —(1) The Licensing Officer may seize, destroy or impound any pigeon found in any public place. (2) Any pigeon so seized by the Licensing Officer under paragraph (1) shall be disposed of in such manner as the Licensing Officer may think fit. 

*Power to enter land15*. The Licensing Officer may at all reasonable times enter upon any land or premises for the purpose ofenforcing these Rules. 

*Service of notices16*. —(1) Any notice required by these Rules to be served on the owner or the occupier of any premises may be served by delivering the notice to some adult person on the premises or, if there is no such person on the premises to whom the notice can be delivered, by affixing the notice to some conspicuous part of the premises. (2) Any notice required by these Rules to be served on the owner or the occupier of any premises shall be deemed to be properly addressed if addressed to the owner or occupier of such premises without a further name or description. 

*Offences17*. Any person who contravenes or fails to comply with rule 6 (3), 7, 8, 9, 10, 11 or 13 (1) shall be guilty of an offence and shall be liable on conviction to a fine not exceeding $500. 

*Exemption18.* The Licensing Officer may exempt any person, society or association from all or any of the provisions of these Rules.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's one place I won't be moving, not that I'm planning on moving.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

That sucks.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I imagine if you "grease the wheels" enough, you can probably get the waivers, but what a bummer.


----------



## comradewolf (Jan 17, 2008)

The pigeon laws in Singapore are not really enforced. We have pigeons all over the place. They mostly target crows here if they attack people though


----------

